

Google vs the press: avoiding the lose-lose scenario - czr80
http://www.mondaynote.com/2013/01/20/google-vs-the-press-avoiding-the-lose-lose-scenario/?

======
politician
"In the economy digital, all left their mark. Due to the regular and
systematic monitoring of their online business, data application users are
collected without monetary consideration. Users, recipients of a service
become and quasi-employees, volunteers, businesses." -- translation

The French Ministry of Finance produced a report [1] determining that Google
should be taxed on the value of the exhaust data (clicks, etc.) it discovers
by tracking (presumably) the nation's citizens' behavior on the Internet.

The report appears to argue that Google's users should be treated as employees
for the purpose of taxation.

[1] “Mission d’expertise sur la fiscalité de l’économie numérique”
[http://www.redressement-productif.gouv.fr/files/rapport-
fisc...](http://www.redressement-productif.gouv.fr/files/rapport-fiscalite-du-
numerique_2013.pdf)

[2] Google translation of the abstract <https://gist.github.com/4591051>

